# I'm going professional



## metroshane (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm going professional.  that's right folks, got me a bonafide website up and running and will start marketing real soon. 

My wife's OB said I could leave postcards or biz cards at his office for baby pics.

check it out please (the only thing not functional yet is the enlarging)

www.shanekislack.com


----------

